#  Schulmedizin >   Fluorchinolon bei Trommelfellentzündung >

## Flux

Hallo, 
  ich war gerade beim HNO und es wurde eine Trommelfellentzündung festgestellt. Daraufhin wurde mir ein Präparat mit Fluorchinolone (Infectociprocort) verschrieben. Ich weiß das diese Art Antibiotika etwas in der Kritik steht und auch ein "Rote Hand Brief" dazu herausgekommen ist in welchem auch z.b. Außenohrentzündungen ausgeschlossen werden.    https://www.bfarm.de/SharedDocs/Down...cationFile&v=1  
  Gilt dies nur für systemische gegebene Fluorchinolone? Was ich verschrieben bekommen habe sind Ohrentropfen zur äusserlichen Anwendung. Gibt es Alternativen bei Trommelfellentzündungen?  
Vielen Dank im Voraus!

----------


## josie

Hallo Flux!
Wenn Du dir unsicher bist, dann ruf nochmals beim HNO Arzt an, warum er jetzt gerade dieses Präperat verschrieben hat, ist schwer einschätzbar, es kann Gewohnheit sein, es kann aber auch andere Gründe dafür geben. Wenn das Trommelfell nicht verletzt/gerissen ist, könnten auch Polyspectran Tropfen eingesetzt werden oder eine Vielzahl weiterer Präperate, also Alternativen gibt es schon.

----------

